# iPhone 5 Display / Gelbstich?



## Andi2008 (28. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe bei meinem iPhone 5 einen ziemlichen Gelbstich im Display im Vergleich zum 4er.

Im Internet gibts auch schon Meldungen dazu, siehe hier mit Beispielfoto:
http://data.mactechnews.de/421457.png

Habt ihr das auch, bzw. was kann man tun?

Gruß

Andi


----------



## JimSim (28. September 2012)

Umtauschen... Schau mal darauf ob am Rand deines iPhones Licht austritt. Scheinbar sind einige iPhones nicht ganz dicht, dadurch kriegt das Display wohl nen Gelbstich.


----------



## Abductee (28. September 2012)

Ich dachte der Gelbstich liegt am Kleber?
Auf jeden Fall umtauschen, das Problem ist bekannt.


----------



## Andi2008 (28. September 2012)

Macht Apple nicht, schon da angerufen.


----------



## Abductee (28. September 2012)

Hast du bei deinem Händler angerufen oder bei Apple direkt?
Apple ist normalerweise äußerst kulant.

Den Gelbstich hatte das iPhone 4 auch schon.
Wurde bei meinen Arbeitskollegen/Freunden anstandslos ausgetauscht.
Bei einem wurde wegen Lichthöfe sogar zweimal das iPad getauscht.

http://bravepixel.de/2012/09/22/iph...splays-mit-gelbstich-und-merkwurdigen-blasen/
http://iszene.com/thread-148213.html
Das es von selber verschwindet wär mir bei dem Neupreis zu blöd.


----------



## Andi2008 (28. September 2012)

Habe direkt bei Apple angerufen.

Die meinte, dass das bei unterschiedlichen Displays "innerhalb der Toleranz" sei...


----------



## JimSim (28. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich dachte der Gelbstich liegt am Kleber?
> Auf jeden Fall umtauschen, das Problem ist bekannt.


 
Auch möglich. Ich hatte gerade ein Artikel dazu gelesen und da kam beides (Spalt und Kleber) vor. Wobei ich nicht mehr weiß was jetzt alles wofür Schuld ist. Laut Artikel war Apple aber auch ohne Probleme dazu bereit umzutauschen... Das scheint ja wohl nicht der Fall zu sein.


----------



## Chris1795 (28. September 2012)

Ehm das Bild das oben vom TE verlinkt ist zeigt 2x  Iphone 4 / 4s das ist kein Iphone 5! 
Und lass dich nicht damit abspeisen das das innerhalb der Toleranz sei ansonsten kannst du auch in einen Apple Store gehen und es da umtauschen lassen
zur Not hast du auch ein 14 Taage Rückgaberecht von dem du gebrauch machen kannst wenn es denn ein Iphone 5 ist.


----------



## blackout24 (28. September 2012)

Wie können die Wissen, dass dein Display innerhalb der Toleranz liegt? An deiner Stelle würde ich da einfach weiter Druck machen. Sonst bleibt dir ja nicht viel übrig außer damit Leben zu müssen oder ein neues zu kaufen.

Als Early Adopter ist man halt auch immer zum Teil Versuchskaninchen.


----------



## Intelfan (29. September 2012)

[Sarkasmus ein]
Oh ha was ist dem Big Apple denn da passiert? DAS Smartphone des Jahres und nur Negativschlagzeilen 
[Sarkasmus aus]

Ich würd da nicht groß anrufen, ich würd denen das auf den Tresen knallen und die ordentlich rotieren lassen. Wenn der Gelbstich so heftig wie auf dem Beispielbild würd ich mich nicht mit so einer plumpen Ausrede abspeisen lassen. Wenn die es verbocken sollen die auch dafür grade stehen - so wie jeder andere "normale" Hersteller auch.


----------



## Andi2008 (29. September 2012)

Ich habe jetzt einfach meinen Netzbetreiber angeschrieben, immerhin haben die das geliefert und müssen das ja auch zurücknehmen innerhalb der 14 Tage. Richtig?


----------



## Per4mance (29. September 2012)

als Antwort kommt dann: wenden sie sich an Apple


----------



## Chris1795 (29. September 2012)

Ich hätte gerne eine Antwort zu dem Bild im Start Post da es sich dort nicht um ein Iphone 5 handelt bevor es hier wieder einen Shitstorm gibt wie schlecht das Iphone 5 ist wüsste ich gerne ob
das mit dem gelbstich beim Iphone 5 wirklich hier der Fall ist.


----------



## TacTic (29. September 2012)

Gelbstich??

Also laut diesem Artikel hier:
Apples iPhone 5 schwächelt auch bei Fotos

hat das Iphone 5 ein Problem mit einem Lila Stich, das wohl an dem Saphir-Glas liegt.

Sehr merkwürdig..


----------



## Per4mance (29. September 2012)

beim Luxx sind Vergleichsfotos vom 4s und 5er drin wo einer aus Island gemacht hat. da sieht das 5 er besser aus . schaut euch die an wenn ihr wollt. da wurde nix von Farbstichen bei der Kamera erwähnt.


----------



## Andi2008 (30. September 2012)

Geht auch nicht um Farbstiche bei der Kamera, sondern im Display.


----------



## Per4mance (30. September 2012)

Andi2008 schrieb:


> Geht auch nicht um Farbstiche bei der Kamera, sondern im Display.



hab auf den post über mir geantwortet.


----------



## Andi2008 (30. September 2012)

Ok, sorry.


----------

